# Can I remove my watermark from an image



## zoomlens (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello,

Can I remove my watermarks from the images that have my watermarks.  I added the watermark upon export.

The reason why I want to do this is because I don't want to go back and select (flag) and re-edit.  I originally had the images on my Harddrive but then I moved them to my external.  When I added the folder back to my catalog via the external drive, none of my edits or flagged photos are there.

Please help, I don't want to go back and do this.  It's over 300 images.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 22, 2012)

Once you have Exported a file with an included watermark, it is "burned in" and cannot be easily removed and certainly not by Lightroom.  You could clone/CAF it out with Photoshop but it would take you forever. 

You will need to re-export the files with the watermark function in the Export dialog disabled.

The method you used to move them (outside of LR) and the "added the folder" are your problems. That is what caused your loss of flags, edits etc.  Files must always be removed/renamed/or moved from within LR and not at the OS level. 

Your edits may possibly still be matched to your images. If you go to your LR catalog and find the file's original location in the Folder's panel and reconnect those missing catalog entries to your new file location (By using the Locate Missing Files option) Unless you've removed those previous locations...


----------



## zoomlens (Sep 22, 2012)

RikkFlohr said:


> Once you have Exported a file with an included watermark, it is "burned in" and cannot be easily removed and certainly not by Lightroom.  You could clone/CAF it out with Photoshop but it would take you forever.
> 
> You will need to re-export the files with the watermark function in the Export dialog disabled.
> 
> ...



Thank you.  That's what I thought.  I was just crossing my fingers because when I click on the exported folder with the logos, the logo's don't actually show on the images until the entire folder is loaded.  (I am having loading problems with LR, it's lagging and taking a long time to load folders and images)

I don't have the "missing folders" in LR anymore because I totally cleaned it out from all the moving to externals once i'm finished with a photosession.  And I only "cleaned" LR out because of it's extremely long loading time. 

Darn, thank you so much.  I will just re-edit.


----------



## talerKK (May 16, 2013)

If you use photoshop ,it is an easy work to remove watermark in batch .


----------

